

Show HN: MoviePanda a movie streaming app with a decentralized movie database - MoviePanda
http://www.moviepanda.tv/

======
MoviePanda
Hey HNers, today we are "soft launching" an early version of MoviePanda, a
movie streaming application with a few nice features including the ability to
browse the catalog by directors, actors, writers, genres, ratings, etc. It
also pulls IMDb reviews, allows you to watch the movies in multiple
resolutions, select or upload subtitles, and the best part its catalog if
fully decentralized, meaning no matter what it will always stay online.

We have been working on MoviePanda for over a year and even though we still
have some work to do we wanted to share it with you looking to get some
feedback. The version we are releasing today has around 3k titles (YTS
database) once we launch the beta version the catalog will be of around 40k
movies and 15k TV shows.

All code will be available during the next weeks too.

~~~
pptr1
Awesome, can't wait to try this out when I get home.

Out of curiosity, where do you pull the movies from?

Thanks

~~~
Phogo
"YTS" = [http://yts.re/](http://yts.re/)

